# Cub Cadet will be in Home Depot this year 2006



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Most already knew this that Cub and Lowes parted ways. Cub recovered big time by landing a gig at Home Depot sitting next to Deere for this year...Cubs happy, Deeres pissed, Lowes is pissed, and Cub fans are happy !! 

Cub will be updating their web site soon....the 2500 series have a new hood design ( I think gas charged lift) and seats with arms

Duc


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice machines, but WAY outta my price range! I have to be happy with my old JD STX38 Yellow Deck! I yern for a ZTR mower!


----------

